# Best Dj Bike Under $500



## fr.dh.dj (Aug 23, 2006)

IM WANTIN A GOOD DJ NEW BIKE,I CURRENTLY HAVE A TREK BRUISER 2 BUT IVE THRASHED IT.

LOOKING FOR FORK NOT MARZOCCHI COMP
HYDRAULIC DISCS
COOL LOOK
26" WHEELS
NOT A KONA BIKE

CHEER:thumbsup:


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

good luck, do you want new too? cuz then its impossible, avid bb7 mechanical are better than the hydrolic brakes that you would prolly end up getting, http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/187587/ heres an option, ps for this price you will not be getting a nice bike, i would advise saving up


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Giant STP, whatever you may think, Konas ride great.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Giant STP, whatever you may think, Konas ride great.


They ride great and feel great, but weigh a ton...


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

i have a shred and i have no problem wipping it around. i can bunnyhop up a 2 foot ledge with it and then i can go up to the mountain i live on and ride it up there for hours


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

konaclump91 said:


> i have a shred and i have no problem wipping it around. i can bunnyhop up a 2 foot ledge with it and then i can go up to the mountain i live on and ride it up there for hours


I didn't say the Konas are a bad ride/ can't be jumped or whipped/ can't be bunny hopped/ can't do XC with them - Konas are cool.

I just said they could lose some weight.

Got a chase 4, weights much less than the Konas.

BTW - In DJ/ Urban, If you're a good rider, the bike matters less... XC is where the weight really counts.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

yules said:


> They ride great and feel great, but weigh a ton...


My current norco 416, SINGLESPEED, weighs as much as my '05 Kona stuff that got stolen GEARED.

They definitely are not heavyweights. They just aren't the lightest around either.

Kona stuff stock weight for '05: 33lbs. Switch a few parts and get a single speed kit, you're sitting at 30lbs, which is pretty damn good IMO.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

check out the pinkbike and mtbr buy and sell sections and look for something used. you will not find a good bike for 500 new that has all the stuff you want.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

kona's are alright. cant be bunnyhopped though, really off geo for street/park. you'll have to go used. that norco is alright for the cash


----------



## Specialeded (Mar 21, 2006)

Buy Used and be done with it...


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Got a 06 gf bitter for $500 hayes hydrulic moanitou stance fork yada dada. It is a little heavy but for the price i couldnt say no. I looked at a jack and a bruiser and decided on the bitter. Next though i think im gonna get a general lee 24 and throw a fork on it.


----------

